# Freezer size



## Waddams (Dec 12, 2015)

Noob here. Picking out a chest freezer. Deciding between 5 & 7 cu.ft. I'm a noob hunter, just got my first 2 does. Have more meat than I know what to do with. Kitchen freezer is jam packed. Not going to harvest more deer this season.

It's just me and my son. I do plan on also trying my hand at hogs and turkey's. Was wondering if people could weigh in on best size freezer, what they have, how many they feed, etc.


----------



## groundhawg (Dec 12, 2015)

Well we have owned chest and upright freezers and feel that an upright is much better.  Much easier to move if you need to, takes up less floor space, within a few months you will have stuff at the bottom of the chest freezer that you may never see again, can get to stuff much easier on different shelves in an upright, if you ever spill or have something leak the upright is a lot easier to clean.  Also the lid will not come down and hit you on the head with an upright.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Dec 13, 2015)

if just 2 of you stick with a small chest freezer or a small upright. Either way, you cant go wrong. I would probably compare the efficiency of both vs price and go with that.


----------



## Monty4x4 (Dec 29, 2015)

I would go upright as well, if its an option.  If not, I would say go for the bigger chest freezer if you have the space.  Runs out quickly.  Esp if you start hunting other things.  Turkeys, when left whole obviously take up some space.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 29, 2015)

Chest freezer that is NOT frost free will keep food longer without any freezer burn.  Have one we bought from Sears about 40 years ago, still going strong!


----------



## Rich M (Dec 30, 2015)

35 Whelen said:


> Chest freezer that is NOT frost free will keep food longer without any freezer burn.  Have one we bought from Sears about 40 years ago, still going strong!



Yup.

Go as big as you can.  you will fill it up.


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 30, 2015)

35 Whelen said:


> Chest freezer that is NOT frost free will keep food longer without any freezer burn.  Have one we bought from Sears about 40 years ago, still going strong!



I got an upright freezer from Sears that is nearing it's 30 year mark without a single problem!!

I have both and personally like the upright better because it's easier to pop open that door and see what I have instead of digging through my chest freezer.  Now I have it where only my pizzas, ice cream and quickly eat frozen stuff goes in that and my upright holds all my meat.  One last note, get you a vacuum sealer, it will pay for itself quickly.  I have eaten deer that is over 5 years old and it tasted as fresh as when I sealed it because I sealed it.


----------



## Killdee (Jan 1, 2016)

The freezer in your refrigerator is for short term use, defroster causes ice to form. I have had both but prefer a the chest freezer and keep it cleaned out. Overloading it and having stuff in there for years is not what they are meant for. Frost free uprights won't keep as well as the chest like 35 said. I use the sealer too but also watch the date.


----------



## Davexx1 (Jan 1, 2016)

I've had both and much prefer the upright style freezer.  It is much easier to see what you have in there and you don't have to dig thru to find what you are looking for.  With a chest freezer, the stuff on the very bottom quickly gets covered up and many times forgotten until it is past its useful life.

A 13, 17, or 20 cu ft upright freezer will hold alot of game.  With a big freezer, it is very easy to accumulate much more game meat than you can/will eat over a one year period.  Remember that you will likely have more kills and fresh meat next year.

Always label and date each piece. 

Dave


----------



## rvick (Jan 2, 2016)

I got a 12.1 cubic ft. upright. Not frost free. Holds a lot of meat, blood and parts for training tracking dogs and things for the taxidermist. Don't know how I ever did without it. Labeling is everything.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jan 2, 2016)

http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/freezers/buying-guide.htm


----------



## swamp hunter (Jan 3, 2016)

[QUOTE=rvick;    Labeling is everything.

I keep a roll of blue painters tape and a Marker on the door. Nothing go's inside without a label..nothing.


----------



## deerhunter388 (Jan 4, 2016)

if you go the chest freezer route get some rubbermaid containers or milk crates or something to put the bulk of your stuff in, that way if you need to get something from the bottom of the freezer, all you have to do is move 3-4 crates full of food instead of digging through 25 individual items to get to what you want


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 20, 2016)

Great ideas...go large!


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 20, 2016)

I have a chest freezer and my wife and I hate it. We will be changing to an upright this spring. If you put much of anything in a chest freezer, whatever is on the bottom gets covered up and is a pain to get to. The little rack that they put in the top of them is nearly useless.


----------



## Gerrik (Jan 20, 2016)

We organize ours by using those fabric grocery bags. Label the bag, label the item with the date. The handles make it super easy for myself or my wife( we are both around 5ft tall) to easily access anything in the bottom of our chest freezers.


----------



## majorbanjo (Mar 29, 2016)

Love my chest freezer; the newer organizer baskets eliminate disadvantage, and I've never found a upright that I liked the door storage.......


----------



## 280bst (Mar 30, 2016)

Have had both for years upright is 20cf chest is 16cf if the chest freezer goes out I will have 2 upright's just for ease of getting stuff. The advise of a vacuum lock machine is right every thing  that goes in the freezers are vacuum locked and you will have no freezer burn this is just my opinion. One more thing some times Lowe's will have big item's that's been dented or some thing with a large price cut Good Luck with your choice


----------



## specialk (Mar 31, 2016)

I got an upright Frigidaire made by General Motors, wonder how old it is?

we bought it used in 88'.....still making ice....


----------

